# peat moss?



## jARDINI (Sep 2, 2007)

is peat moss a good subtrate foe a El natural tank or should i use regular screened topsoil


----------



## danwpc (Feb 1, 2007)

Don't quote me on this, but I'd think that you'd have a HECK of a time with cloudy water because, in my experience, Peat Moss tends to be fairly light and fluffy. Might have a look in the El Natural forum to find a better answer.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

I did it once. The peat would break down over time and release bubbles. Smelled like a swamp.
Maybe I used too much, maybe the other substrate was too tight, but my system was a wreck until I got rid of it.


My 2 cents, someone else may have had good luck with it.


----------



## mistern2005 (Oct 25, 2007)

I tired it...the roots of my plants grew into it. When I removed the plants for whatever reason...it made a real mess.


----------



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: peat moss? From D. Walstad...*



> Substrate:
> 1 to 1.5 inches of unsterilized garden soil, potting soil or topsoil with 1 to 1.5 inches of 2-4mm gravel on top. Don't use subsoils or clay soils from areas near brackish water. If the soil is acidic, you can use powdered dolomite lime mixed in. If you have soft water add pelleted dolomite lime, or crushed shells to gradually increase the level of hard water nutrients over time. She recommends not adding peat or fertilizers (including manure). Adding a small amount of well-decayed organic matter/compost is fine. You may want to set up a bottle test to see how much the soil yellows the water. Add a layer of soil and cover it with a layer of gravel and then add water being careful not to disturb the soil. Then let it sit for several weeks. Some soils leach more than others. When using bagged soil, it would be a good idea to spread it in a thin layer and let it air out over night to gas out ammonia.


I think, peat moss is sometimes sprinkle very lightly under all the substrate to jump start bacteries activity. I doubt it will be beneficial in big quantity or as substrat by itself.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

There is a difference between peat moss and ground peat. Peat moss isn't nearly as decomposed as ground peat. And, it is ground peat that is used under the substrate in a very thin layer. I wouldn't try peat moss for that.


----------

